# printer/cutter combo - need buying advice



## densecity (Jan 20, 2009)

Hello - 
I came here for some help. From the looks, most of you know a great deal more then I about this stuff. I am an offset printer in NYC, looking to expand my business to include such things as wide format posters, cad cut vinyl for vehicles/windows/walls, banners and various other wide format graphics. I will not be doing much textile printing.

I have been looking at the Roland Versacamm VP series, and SP series in the 54" size. Here are the questions I cant find answers to.

1) What is the major difference in the VP and SP series?
2) If I wanted to print something like multicolor vinyl cut out for a window, and I have a printer cutter combo, would I just print the colors on a thin vinyl, then apply it to the window like a regular cad cut? Is the quality as good? Can I still use regular Avery vinyl to do a simple cut out?
3) For my uses, are the other brands - Summa, Mamaki worth looking at?
4) Are these machines ok to be ran in an enclosed environment with no venting?
5) Can someone clue me into the "ball park" cost of inks when running.

I apologize for the amount of questions, but would appreciate any insight. Thanks.


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

Vp is faster than SP. You can print and apply vinyl graphics to almost any surface. You do not need ventilation. Ink cost is 30 to 75 cent per sq ft.
I would personally not be looking at any other machine besides the Roland.
It'll do whatever you like. And it will work-every time.


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

What is the major difference in the VP and SP series?
Vp is Faster, better built 2 year warranty and Sp has 1 year warranty 

2) If I wanted to print something like multicolor vinyl cut out for a window, and I have a printer cutter combo, would I just print the colors on a thin vinyl, then apply it to the window like a regular cad cut? Is the quality as good? Can I still use regular Avery vinyl to do a simple cut out?

Quality is good, You gotta use uncoated material, there are certain uncoated vinyls optimized for printing.
Cut outs come out perfect but tracking is limited to around 4-6feet at a time

3) For my uses, are the other brands - Summa, Mamaki worth looking at?

Summa is different breed of machine best for people doing decals only or back lit signs....
Mamiki has print and cut system, heard they are Ok, but most people go with Roland

4) Are these machines ok to be ran in an enclosed environment with no venting?
Yea, fumes aren't that bad, you may wanna open up a window or step out of room time to time, won't kill ya, just make you a little light headed Lol but it goes away

5) Can someone clue me into the "ball park" cost of inks when running.

Everyone gonna tell you different, reality it that its prob, 20cent to 40 cents based on how dense you put down ink, I heard people say it 60cent a foot but that is impossible?? In end who cares because ink won;t be a cost factor on these suckers, you will be making plenty of money at end of the day


----------



## densecity (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks for all of the replies thus far. They have been extremely helpful.

In regards to what was said about needing to print on uncoated materials specially made for the machine:

could print on adhesive vinyls, for a wall application? are these materials too thick to cut? Will I be able to find a gloss finish vinyl that will print ok?

I figure the answer is yes - but I can also cut standard cad vinyl right? I am slightly confused on how I would go about doing a cad cut with a printer... as far as masking and application.


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

There are a wide variety of vinyl both glossy and mat, coated and uncoated available for eco-solvent inks. It is extremely easy to print and cad cut with the roland system. After print and cut, mask and apply, it's that easy. You can also laminate, then contour cut if you need to. The versacamm makes print and cut very easy. And the results are stunning.


----------



## densecity (Jan 20, 2009)

In your opinion, is the VP worth the extra money?


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

Hard to say. I got a VP used with the auto take-up reel- big, BIG bonus with very low print hours and a full set of ink for 14,500. So I got a deal. If I bought new, I'd probably go with the SP. Whatever you do, get the 54" model, not the 30"- you'll quickly outgrow it.


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

I personally go with VP, warranty itself is worth 1200 bucks and speed is essential, especially when doing banners : )


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

Oh and they don;t come with take up thing usually... extra $$


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

For those that are looking at purchasing Roland equipment, you might want to ask your distributor if the prices are going up come Feb. 1st. I spoke to a distributor yesterday and they said the prices on almost all the equipment was going up, but I am not sure if that was a sales tactic or not. So you might want to ask about this. Good luck in whatever your decision is.

Mark

P.S. I think the VP is worth the money if you have the business for it or if you are going to take a determined effort to sale the services. It is a great piece of equipment.


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

If you live around New England area/ NY try

Supplies Unlimited at suppliesunlim.com

Ask for Joe and he hook you up ... gives best deals


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm not there yet but in my research,I found opinions (that i agree with) that a seperate cutter and printer would be the best value and the most useable. With all in one, first off it cost more. Second, you can only work on one project at a time and makes for slower results. With seperate machines, you can cut what was printed while the printer is making a second project Third, if the all in one has a problem, your shut down as far as the vinyl part of your business is concerned where a seperate printer and cutter will enable you to work with whatever isn't broken while the broken one gets fixed. Just an opinion among many but something you should consider if your interested in profitability IMO.


----------



## densecity (Jan 20, 2009)

thanks once again. That is a good point about the separate machines, although space is an issue for me as well. I will give that supplier a call.


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

Everyone will say different about the separate machine issue...

It is a valid point that it may be good idea to have separate machines "if" something goes wrong but that rarely happens.... It costing less to have separate machine IMO is sorta false because a descent printer is 11-15 thous and cutter with optical eye is another 5 to 7 thousand

I got XC 540 and Love it, a little more heavy duty but those Roland are a tank 

Print and Cut is a breeze compare to printing than making Reg marks and using a separate machine to kiss cut....

If you wanna make life a breeze, get print and cut, simple as that : )


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

Maybe another thing to consider is how far are you from the nearest roland Technician should your machine break down. Just like most machines they can occasionally break down.


----------



## densecity (Jan 20, 2009)

I am in NYC I doubt i would have an issue... I will takea look

The optical eye in a cutter? is that a requirement to cut vinyl prints that have reg marks? U said 5-7G for one, the roland gx36" and 48" were less... no eye?


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

Oh there cheaper than I thought, i just looked Lol
I just know Graphtec and Summa are alot more money but Rolands are good

Yea it a little camera that reads RegMarks on printed stuff ...

A friend of mine Use to have a VP 54" but went with Mutoh and Graphtec as upgrade and is happy with separate machines.... 

Honestly everyone gonna tell you different, there are cons and pluses to have a configuration of one or other... 

If you think you will do alot of heat tranfers, decals, ect. go with cut and print

If you gonna do mostly printing : Banners, Poster, Car Wraps Separate is a better idea in away

If space is issue get Print/Cut


----------



## densecity (Jan 20, 2009)

If you get seperate machines, is it a ***** to get a good register, or is it more or less equal to having it in 1 machine?


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

a B*tch?? Lol...

Tell you what, gimmie a call 207 351 0251 because I was in same situation as you and well give you heads up on thing to consider : )


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

I have a friend with a VERY expensive Mutoh and GCC printer/plotter combo he bought back in 02, it's supposed to do contour cutting.....
I've never seen him do it once in 3 years. I just did a full 19" x20" sheet of decals in 10 minutes. I cut and printed 3x4' panels for a van a few weeks ago, and I did a 7' "fathead" last week... not a single hiccup. If you're busy enough to keep a printer and cutter going nonstop for half a day, every day, then the issue is moot as you'd be rich and could buy whatever you wanted.


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

You got tracking to work up to 7' not bad Rig's : )
You must keep them rolls perfectly rolled up Lol, because I got my print going left and right, eh longer you do this work, lazier you get with machine...

Really depend how intricate it is but usually it up to 6' to 8' after that you can have room for error, machine is smart but it didn't get a perfect S.A.T score


----------



## densecity (Jan 20, 2009)

Hey, I am gunna give you a call tommorrow or thursday. thanks man


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

Mhm no prob. been there and know what you are going through : )


----------

